
nukapi – the reliable cloud database with dead simple pricing - sefidrodi
https://www.nukapi.com/products/
======
randomerr
Can you help me. Why wouldn't I just setup Postgres or a similar database on a
less expensive and better known cloud provider (Digital Ocean, AlibabaCloud,
Amazon, Azure, Google etc.)? Many of these have similar pre-configured
database systems.

~~~
sefidrodi
Hi, thanks for the question! Of course you can do that. Our offer is for
people who want to get started fast without losing focus. Maintaining a
database is a standard task that you could do yourself. But getting it right
might consume some time, you probably want to invest in your application. You
need to consider backups, possibly a failover solution, monitoring and a
scaling strategy. If maintaining a database is the core of your business, go
ahead. If you want to get started fast, maybe you give nukapi a shot.

